# Common Sense is losing on this forum with small Boats and Risk



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

I will be the Horses Ass and say it......There are way to many posts coming up with people claiming to have gone 7-16 even 30 miles offshore in ill equipped and even worse (Vessels not even designed for the potential conditions) within this forum with members basically encouraging them and others to do the same. The Gulf of Mexico is a very dangerous body of water....I don't care how awesome you think your 16 foot aluminum boat is or the fact that Boston Whaler says it cant sink but everything has its limit. A yearly payment to Tow Boat will not save your life when the boat swamps and rolls over six miles offshore. It is not only dangerous and foolish to run south of the demarcation lines in an ill equipped manner but you put the lives of your crew and potential rescuers at risk each and every time you do it. Others have brought up buying an EPIRB or SART to carry on these trips....I disagree...Use that money to charter a proper vessel that is equipped and built to handle open water the few times each year you make these runs. I may sound like someone that doesn't understand or has never been there but that is not the case...It amazes me each and every time I pass a 17 foot Bay boat or even worse a Bass Boat and see a couple with a child offshore and have to steer a 1000 foot tow around them...Yes I am that guy...1600 OCEANS MASTER........People need to encourage good seamanship and teach the others.......

I will let you guys talk this one out


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I may agree with a 16 ft aluminum boat with the waterline only inches from the top of the gunnel. I myself trek to the Edge on a regular basis in a 21 ft Contender with a single motor without hesitation. Am I lacking common sense ?


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

I would think not...Contender has built a reputation on building a very strong tournament boat. If your equipment is maintained and you pride yourself in being a strong Captain and leader then you are the very person I am reaching out to......


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If a 800' cargo ship can sink to the bottom...so can a dinghy. I agree with you Capt.


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Lets not loose focus...I cannot imagine the terror the crew of that vessel endured and I pray that they find the second life boat with survivors...We train for certain scenarios but I cannot imagine what they were dealing with in those conditions. The point of my original rant and this one is simply to keep people with knowledge and experience to stop encouraging others to do the wrong thing.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Use that money to charter a proper vessel. Eh. I run a 17ft Cape Horn. I get out in the gulf most weekends the conditions allow. I've got a VHF, watch the weather, and pick my days. Sure all boats have limits and small boats more than larger boats but the idea that just because you have a "small" boat you should stay out of the gulf is silly. Heck in between trying not to sink we even manage to catch some fish sometimes :whistling: I do agree that it's important to know your limits and the gulf shouldn't be underestimated. Its important to realize that in a smaller boat there are going to be days when you get to the pass just in time to turn right back around.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

In a small boat with a single engine and low sides, especially a cut transom, if you lose power in any seas at all, you better have enough anchor line and not be in too deep of water to anchor, and do it quickly or you'll be in trouble fast. Make sure your engine/engines are maintained and reliable before you head way out.


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Again you you are the person that needs to talk to others......I think this is a very important conversation. You started out pissed about the topic then finished with the right attitude. The point i am making has nothing to do with boat size...it has to do with the reply's I have been reading when it comes to unnecessary risk with ill equipped vessels. Read through some of the forums posts this summer


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*That brings to mind--*

When we start talking about a "Small Craft Warning," not a lot of folks know that an ocean going tug boat is considered a "Small Craft."

Then there is the problem of a person's scrotum capacity exceeding the capacity of his cranial cavity. 

How I've managed to get to the ripe old age of 73 can only be described as a miracle. I've done a lot of stupid things for a lot of years and lived through it. Now for the big old BUTTT. These days, I usually stop and think of the potential consequences of my dumbassity. I realize that I don't heal as fast as I used to.
*
If a 1000 foot tow has to steer around you, you are an idiot.*


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that there have been some posts lately about small boats in the Gulf that sounded dangerous.
I think the kayak fishing craze is great..........in rivers, bayous and near shore in the bay but personally I don't think a kayak is an ocean-going vessel.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Shhh......


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

This is a good topic. I'm interested in opinions. 

I've got a Triumph 190 Bay with a low hours Yamaha F115. I'm inexperience in the gulf, and I wouldn't even consider going out into it unless conditions are ideal, i.e., 1-2 feet with low T-storm chances. I plan on taking a buddy who _is_ experienced going offshore on my fishing trips. I think the farthest I would ever go would be 18 miles or so. Sea Tow, VHF radio of course.

Is this fool-hearty or reasonable?


----------



## dogdoc (Jun 15, 2009)

Look, I took my Montauk to the Nipple. I've fished in the gulf since I was 6. I am 58 years old. Yes, I agree that stories of tempting fate can sometimes spell danger for those less experienced, but for those of us, I expect, the majority...we know how to discriminate between foolishness and planning. Now, we know that no one knows how the weather will be no matter what the forecast. However, we also know the time of year where weather forecasts are much more accurate and predictable (fall) and take pop up weather out of play. If you find a day that is a 3 or 4 day "less than 1 foot sea", and the chance of rain is minimal....come on. Enjoy the ocean and take advantage of good weather. However, I encourage all to be skilled in power squadron, safe boating courses, etc. before going out. 
Above all, be safe...there will be more days to go out if the weather is questionable, don't chance it. Wait and fish when its nice. I am definitely a weather wimp. I would rather go back and have a good breakfast at Tacky Jacks than to temp bad weather.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

A single engine out board on a rough day can be an issue. Any single engine anything can be a problem. Take a kicker motor if u can. Inboards with gauges usually can warn u of a problem. Out board can just quit on u unless its brand new & I'm sure that's happened also. It sucks out there when it gets rough. I've seen real bad out there. That bud Light King mackerel - cobia tourney years ago broke me in on that problem. We got lucky. That was some of the worst shii I've ever seen. Dont ever want to see that again. :no:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Meh. Six miles or 60 miles out, I still can't swim that far.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Meh. Six miles or 60 miles out, I still can't swim that far.


Ain't that the truth... most people will be just as dead either way. 

Folks have been going offshore in small boats for years... I don't think this forum is influencing that many more people to do it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Meh. Six miles or 60 miles out, I still can't swim that far.


I have always said this exact thing


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll say this, I dont care what type of vessel you have or your level of experience, there are calm days that you can lose your vessel to a malfunction. Large or small, inboard or outboard, it doesn't truly matter the vessel specifics of you do not know how to operate your lifesaving equipment. 

It can be glassy offshore when someone comes by too closely dragging a huge wake and swamps you. I have my doubts on the integrity of the watertight seals on many of the splash well pop in hatches as I have seen them come out while running. A larger vessel will buy you some time but to what end if you can't manage the situation in an efficient manner? 

Don't take this as calling anyone out because I know many of us are very comfortable on the water and have spent their lifetime on it. 

In my mind, a little common sense goes a long way. A little training and drills goes much, much further. 

I see on this forum a lot of people throwing out significantly exaggerated wave heights. Even some of the "captains" (not a shot at the OP) on here do this. I hear all the time about people battling 10 ft seas in their 23 ft boat and I can promise you that you aren't going to be making much headway in a small craft in true 10 ft seas. You'll be doing what you can to keep heading. I have been in true 10 ft seas and true 20+ ft seas, they aren't fun in large vessels. Just as an idea, a lot of the time 200 ft crew boats will not run in over 6 to 8 ft. Seas look huge when you are in them, your mind senses the danger and inflates them. On the other hand, cameras really downplay the size of sea for some reason...

I believe if you are going to chance it in an AlumaCraft, you may as well prepare as best as possible. EPIRB, VHF, personal flotation, anything to increase your odds if you end up in the water. On top of having this equipment, learn to use it! Train with it! 

RULES OF THE ROAD! learn it! As a professional mariner, I cannot stress to you the level of aggravation going from my job where I drive around following these rules and making passing arrangements to getting on a recreational boat where everyone just wings it and hopes for the best. Law of tonnage isn't a real rule but common sense tells you not to run around a commercial vessel that can destroy everything you love in a matter of seconds. Sometimes, older vessels are operated by air controls and there is a 7-10 sec delay between when a command is given to the time it starts to put the command into effect. This added to a large displacement could equal a quarter mile or more before said vessel could stop. 

Again, not a shot at anyone but it is something to think about. I have an Unlimited tonnage license and spend a lot of time on the water. We don't get to run in when the weather is rough, not saying this out of bravado, so we see truly disastrous weather, learn to operate in it, train to mitigate the risks involved and to save ourselves if the worst happens until someone can get to us. None of this is to say that you can't handle your situation or that you aren't a good boat handler. I'll be the first to say, there are some 100 ton captains that can handle a boat better than I'll ever be able to. 

Final note, if you aren't comfortable and fail to take proper lifesaving equipment, don't go farther out than you can swim back lol


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

One thing that troubles me a bit (and this is not directed at anyone specific), is when people ask for opinions on whether or not they should attempt to take their boat somewhere. It goes something like this... "My boat is x feet long. I've got x safety equipment. I've got x experience and I want to take my boat to x destination. What do you think?" PLEASE don't take offense, but if you've got to ask, it's probably not a good idea. As the captain of your vessel, you're ultimately responsible for you and your crew's safety. Know your vessel, know your shit and know your limits. Don't rely on the opinions of others (who don't truly know your boat, gear, capabilities, etc.) to determine the risks you take. Take personal responsibility. You'll know when it's time to attempt whatever it is you want to do. Until then, don't. Or at least don't put others at risk. 

I don't see anything wrong with people posting their trips/stories regardless of how risky or stupid they are. Hell, they're fun to read. On the other hand, we shouldn't directly encourage people to take unnecessary risks. I think it all boils down to personal responsibility. And as a captain, you must realize that you're responsible for your crew as well.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Tim_G said:


> One thing that troubles me a bit (and this is not directed at anyone specific), is when people ask for opinions on whether or not they should attempt to take their boat somewhere. It goes something like this... "My boat is x feet long. I've got x safety equipment. I've got x experience and I want to take my boat to x destination. What do you think?" PLEASE don't take offense, but if you've got to ask, it's probably not a good idea. As the captain of your vessel, you're ultimately responsible for you and your crew's safety. Know your vessel, know your shit and know your limits. Don't rely on the opinions of others (who don't truly know your boat, gear, capabilities, etc.) to determine the risks you take. Take personal responsibility. You'll know when it's time to attempt whatever it is you want to do. Until then, don't. Or at least don't put others at risk.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with people posting their trips/stories regardless of how risky or stupid they are. Hell, they're fun to read. On the other hand, we shouldn't directly encourage people to take unnecessary risks. I think it all boils down to personal responsibility. And as a captain, you must realize that you're responsible for your crew as well.



Bingo !!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim_G said:


> One thing that troubles me a bit (and this is not directed at anyone specific), is when people ask for opinions on whether or not they should attempt to take their boat somewhere. It goes something like this... "My boat is x feet long. I've got x safety equipment. I've got x experience and I want to take my boat to x destination. What do you think?" PLEASE don't take offense, but if you've got to ask, it's probably not a good idea. As the captain of your vessel, you're ultimately responsible for you and your crew's safety. Know your vessel, know your shit and know your limits. Don't rely on the opinions of others (who don't truly know your boat, gear, capabilities, etc.) to determine the risks you take. Take personal responsibility. You'll know when it's time to attempt whatever it is you want to do. Until then, don't. Or at least don't put others at risk.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with people posting their trips/stories regardless of how risky or stupid they are. Hell, they're fun to read. On the other hand, we shouldn't directly encourage people to take unnecessary risks. I think it all boils down to personal responsibility. And as a captain, you must realize that you're responsible for your crew as well.


Hit it on the head with that


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great post capt, just remember to have each other's back when out in big blue. We can dog them out later after everyone is home safe!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I doubt the boats mentioned have a way of knowing how far off the beach they are.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Can`t catch them sitting on the couch.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Very good thread and I believe it should be ongoing and not fade away. I think a lot of small boat operators in this area and others treat thier boats like cars, hop in turn the key and off they go without a worry in the world. I am retired navy and have been on boats all over this planet and sometimes father neptune can be a hard taskmaster. Common sense and proper planning is all you have, use it wisely.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

How about it moderators, can a boating safety thread be started? As an example if a new guy or gal gets a boat can they have it checked out by a qualified inspector or an old salt. I know the coast guard will do it but they do not offer words of wisdom if you get my drift. This area is getting more populated by the day and people want to be on the water but there is very little boater education offered. In my opinion a safety course is a good start but it needs to be more. A week long course does not make you captain of the sea's.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I would be willing to offer my training for free, I am a retired master aircraft mechanic and have close to fifty years boating experience. I can check your boats electrics, electronics and hydraulics and can offer advise on what you should have on your craft and can gauge your experience level by talking to you and offer recommendations on what you should carry as tools spare parts etc. Be safe, Be smart.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How about it moderators, can a boating safety thread be started? As an example if a new guy or gal gets a boat can they have it checked out by a qualified inspector or an old salt. I know the coast guard will do it but they do not offer words of wisdom if you get my drift. This area is getting more populated by the day and people want to be on the water but there is very little boater education offered. In my opinion a safety course is a good start but it needs to be more. A week long course does not make you captain of the sea's.


Submitted to admin...


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

I would love to see another section for this subject. Mainly because this is the offshore report page not the rant and rave section of craigslist.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I agree that we should not encourage people to do stupid things that could endanger others, but one of the best pieces of advice that I ever got about boating, especially before boating offshore is that you need to "spend several hundred hours testing your boat and it's limitations before you take anyone else out several tens of miles offshore. Take one experienced person with you, get into some situations that make you uncomfortable, or even scare the shit out of you and learn YOUR limitation, and your vessels limitations, because if you take anyone out "there" your taking their life into your own hands." Said from a salt dog before I even got my hands on a helm, and it stuck with me ever since.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Prime example, 
Saturday we were bouncing the edge (25 miles southwest of destin) and we run up on a bay boat 20 footer. Seas weren't bad until around 3pm, the winds quickly shifted and the ride in got sporty for us. 26 footer with autopilot, lots of sea spray and some 4 footers pushing the bow high! 
Hope those guys made it back safely. NOAA actually got it right!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

SaltFish said:


> I agree that we should not encourage people to do stupid things that could endanger others, but one of the best pieces of advice that I ever got about boating, especially before boating offshore is that you need to "spend several hundred hours testing your boat and it's limitations before you take anyone else out several tens of miles offshore. Take one experienced person with you, get into some situations that make you uncomfortable, or even scare the shit out of you and learn YOUR limitation, and your vessels limitations, because if you take anyone out "there" your taking their life into your own hands." Said from a salt dog before I even got my hands on a helm, and it stuck with me ever since.


Very true. In say 5 minutes the ocean can change from calm to a nightmare. Most dont realize the danger you can put yourself & others in . Yes its a beautiful calm day, Lets go further out. Then It gets u to the edge. Then, Here comes a thunderstorm from the north. Its as wide as mobile to destin. U cant go around it. Winds hit 70 mph with a white out. U cant see anything. All u can do is head into it & hope u make it. Is there a better option? I don't kno of any.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally just got my first boat , 17ft cc , I want to learn as much as possible about how to be a responsible , safe boater . I am interested in any classes or safety materials . I look at it like this , I love motorcycles and have been on bikes from a fairly young age . Just because I knew how to ride doesn't mean I understood how to ride . I took the motorcycle safety course before it was manditory just for some education . I want to do the same when it comes to my boat.


----------



## Danlnga (Jun 29, 2008)

*Small Boat Maintenance is Critical*



speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Very good thread and I believe it should be ongoing and not fade away. I think a lot of small boat operators in this area and others treat thier boats like cars, hop in turn the key and off they go without a worry in the world. I am retired navy and have been on boats all over this planet and sometimes father neptune can be a hard taskmaster. Common sense and proper planning is all you have, use it wisely.


 June 22, 1980 I was on the nipple in a 24'Aquasport (SeaSau) when I heard a radio call about noon from "Al's Pal" which if I recall was a 28' boat with twin I/O's. His steering had seized & all he could do was go in circles. I called for coast guard assistance with no answer. He said he was just south of the nipple. I acknowledged & turn south, still at trolling speed. I found him at 2:30 about 16 miles SE of the nipple. As it often does the seas were building but I tied him on & started to Pensacola pass. I took it easy because I did not want my own breakdown. About 7:00 I could see lightning inshore & was about on the 29 edge. I called the coast guard on both VHF & CB in hopes of getting a weather update with no answer again. A CB'er in Warrington answered my call....checked the weather & said it was moving east. I could have gone to Destin or Orange Beach at that point if necessary but continued to Pensacola. I put him on the dock at Mainside about 11:00 PM. We were both very fortunate.

1) I told him that if we got into weather he+ his two friends would have to get on our boat & we would cut the his boat loose. I would not risk a tow in bad seas.
2) The coast guard back then seemed to ignore sport fishermen. I hope that has changed.
3) When I started out on the next trip, I did not get out of the bay....I had burned out the thrust bearing in my lower unit.

Lesson here is don't just rely on "how the engine is maintained". There are so many things that need cleaning & grease........your best friend in salt.

Dan Tarpley............PBGFC 1976 - 1984


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've seen plenty of big boats that didn't look to me to have any business leaving the dock. Not sure size is the real issue.


----------



## Danlnga (Jun 29, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> I've seen plenty of big boats that didn't look to me to have any business leaving the dock. Not sure size is the real issue.


Fishermen should consider both: WEATHER & WHETHER


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

...


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I like this topic. As a small boat owner (sea hunt 172), I am always cautious heading off shore. I feel very confident in my vessel and motor, but ANYTHING can happen and it usually happens quickly. For example, summer before last, I was heading from shoreline park to the pass as I have done a hundred times. The bay was choppy with an east wind. I hugged chicken bone looking for some calmer water and made a couple of stops along the way. I noticed my boat was riding a little lower in the water than I was used to and took longer to get on plane. I chalked it up to having several more people and gear than I usually do, and continued on. I still wasn't feeling right about things so I pulled up to sand island and checked everything out. Turns out, my plug had worked its way loose from the rough water and I had about a foot of water in the bilge. My auto bilge never kicked on. Beached her, jumped out and put a spare plug in and turned the bilge on with my switch. Water was a few inches from crossing the top of my main house battery. Turns out, I had corrosion in the fuse block for the auto switch and my gimble housing for my plug had corroded inside so bad it didn't have any threads left. Point is, maintenance no matter how small it seems, can be a life saver. We could have been screwed had we been offshore in some of those rollers with that much water in the bilge.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Safety weekly check*



TightLines172 said:


> I like this topic. As a small boat owner (sea hunt 172), I am always cautious heading off shore. I feel very confident in my vessel and motor, but ANYTHING can happen and it usually happens quickly. For example, summer before last, I was heading from shoreline park to the pass as I have done a hundred times. The bay was choppy with an east wind. I hugged chicken bone looking for some calmer water and made a couple of stops along the way. I noticed my boat was riding a little lower in the water than I was used to and took longer to get on plane. I chalked it up to having several more people and gear than I usually do, and continued on. I still wasn't feeling right about things so I pulled up to sand island and checked everything out. Turns out, my plug had worked its way loose from the rough water and I had about a foot of water in the bilge. My auto bilge never kicked on. Beached her, jumped out and put a spare plug in and turned the bilge on with my switch. Water was a few inches from crossing the top of my main house battery. Turns out, I had corrosion in the fuse block for the auto switch and my gimble housing for my plug had corroded inside so bad it didn't have any threads left. Point is, maintenance no matter how small it seems, can be a life saver. We could have been screwed had we been offshore in some of those rollers with that much water in the bilge.


Great post!
Something I do at least twice a month is to turn every system to ensure they work properly at the house. At the dock, I turn on the bulge pump before I'm in the water, forgot the butt plug once and I'll never to that again. :001_huh: Luckily the pump was working! Heard a distress call 2 weeks ago, 32' taking on water, 5 people on board. Man I hope everything worked out for them.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Knowledge of the area and time of year does cone into factor. Thee are times I have been off shore where my swimming pool was rougher but on the way in 6 miles from the pass it becomes a washing machine.
I will always harp on the need of EVERY body who has a boat should take the safe boating course,


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Somebody ought to explain a little to kayakers.*

*OK, before you yakers get all militant or panty wadded, let me say one thing*. I've been kayaking for lots of years. I'm not talking about twice a year or once per month. I've fished my yak from Key West to Venice LA on the Gulf coast and as far north as Jekyll Island on the Atlantic side and got paid to do it. I've done precious few surf launches so I won't say anything about it but I can say that I have never rolled a yak except on purpose.

Now for a little meat. Please read the "Rules of the Road." A few things you need to understand re:" Right of Way." Yep, sometimes you have the right of way if we are talking purely "By the book." In reality, you can be right and get dead real quick. Don't challenge the right of way just because you know you are right by the rules. You might not be seen.

Read up about "Narrow channel" rules. As far as I am concerned, a Kayak ought to be the "Give Way" vessel about 99% of the time.

Read a little about RAM. (Restricted in Ability to Maneuver)

A little knowledge can save your life. 

It goes without saying that safety gear must be worn or at least accessible. *ALSO, MAKE CERTAIN YOU ARE SEEN.*

For yakers or boaters--even big boats. You do not absolutely have to go fishing. Take this as cold, hard fact: It is better to be on the hill wishing you were out fishing than being out side praying that you will make it back in.
*BEEN THERE, DONE THAT.*

A few more things that can get you in trouble: Never goose a Porpoise, big Ray, Shark, Tarpon, Alligator Gar, Gator or even a Manatee with your Paddle. I've goosed all of the above at one time or another and got wet every time but some things have to be learned by doing.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This is all so true. I found myself doing something very stupid and I fixed it. I was taking my PFD's and storing them deep in the cuddy cabin. Dump Ass move on my part. Not no more. There is always room to improve for saftey and my eyes and ears are always open.
Whyme


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I think at one time or another we all took risk that when we look back we would have probably made different decisions. I got caught in the pass in 17 ft old glasstron. I did slot of praying and never mad that mistake again. It only took minutes for it to go from ok to oh sh..


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Post deleted.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

FenderBender said:


> In a small boat with a single engine and low sides, especially a cut transom, if you lose power in any seas at all, you better have enough anchor line and not be in too deep of water to anchor, and do it quickly or you'll be in trouble fast. Make sure your engine/engines are maintained and reliable before you head way out.


Or rig a basic expeditious sea anchor. Not that big of a deal. 100 feet of line with an anchor on it will keep you bow in.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

captken said:


> When we start talking about a "Small Craft Warning," not a lot of folks know that an ocean going tug boat is considered a "Small Craft."
> 
> Then there is the problem of a person's scrotum capacity exceeding the capacity of his cranial cavity.
> 
> ...


If a 1000 foot tow has to maneuver in any sort of manner to go around you beyond a minor autopilot adjustment then the Capt on watch is not maintaining a proper lookout.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nathar you keep on keeping on.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all talking about radio signals and line of sight and what's safe and what's not... and half you idiots can't back your boat down the ramp without getting sideways.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on, enough dumb for one day...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

John B. said:


> Y'all talking about radio signals and line of sight and what's safe and what's not... and half you idiots can't back your boat down the ramp without getting sideways.


Damn! I was hoping no one saw that...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Hull Truth, Jr....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

John B. said:


> Y'all talking about radio signals and line of sight and what's safe and what's not... and half you idiots can't back your boat down the ramp without getting sideways.


Now CB ! Gotta be nice. We all started somewhere. Some just hasn't grasped all of it fully. Hell I've watched a trolling motor be deployed on the same boat several times & for some reason would rather they do it. I don't want to buy it.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

It's nice to be nice to those who are nice.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

And ignorance is bliss.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm. Now where is that "rolling eyes" smiley? Oh, here it is:


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

captken said:


> *OK, before you yakers get all militant or panty wadded, let me say one thing*. I've been kayaking for lots of years. I'm not talking about twice a year or once per month. I've fished my yak from Key West to Venice LA on the Gulf coast and as far north as Jekyll Island on the Atlantic side and got paid to do it. I've done precious few surf launches so I won't say anything about it but I can say that I have never rolled a yak except on purpose.
> 
> Now for a little meat. Please read the "Rules of the Road." A few things you need to understand re:" Right of Way." Yep, sometimes you have the right of way if we are talking purely "By the book." In reality, you can be right and get dead real quick. Don't challenge the right of way just because you know you are right by the rules. You might not be seen.
> 
> ...


It's not always the powered vessels fault for not giving way to kayakers. I've encountered plenty of idiots who think they own the water in their kayaks. Most people I know think that kayaks in the gulf are the equivalent to bicycles riding down the middle of a busy street. And I kind of agree. You can launch a kayak anywhere on the beach. The people who choose the channel to go kayak fishing have no reason to. Although I do give way to them, I take it with a grain of salt. But then again, most of them doing it are the snowbirds down for spring break who find it ok to throw their beer cans and store bought bait bags in the water...

Back to the point, it's not always the boaters fault. You don't have to have a license to take a kayak out, which is why most people do it. But they also don't have the knowledge of the water to take them out while being surrounded by boats that might not ever see them. So this could go either way. All I'm saying is that no matter how you end up on the water, if everyone stayed alert and learned the rules and regulations, there'd be a lot less irresponsible accidents happening on the water


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> Any single engine anything can be a problem. Take a kicker motor if u can.


I guess someone better pass this tidbit on to all the single engine aircraft pilots in the world. 

My last boat was a 24' CC with a single outboard. Ran it for six years without a single engine problem....until I lost it to Ivan.

Maintenance is the key.

I've seen the condition of some of the boats that make it out to the GOM. I wouldn't be caught dead in them...even on the ICW.

I do agree that a lot of people tempt fate by going out when they should have stayed home.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I'll stick to the ICW in 2-foot seas or less. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

Do some people here really not understand the difference between the scope of issues between 6 and 60 miles offshore?

..and yes, Internet fishing sites across the land are littered with novice boaters looking for and finding validation to do stuff they probably should not... This is one arena when it may be a good idea for folks to keep their mouth breathing logic to theirselves. Instead, offer the list of safety items and inform them of the possible hazards... At least help them be prepared. We have all done stupid shit and survived it, thus far, but it only proves that we survived thus far...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*boats*



getbent said:


> I personally just got my first boat , 17ft cc , I want to learn as much as possible about how to be a responsible , safe boater . I am interested in any classes or safety materials . I look at it like this , I love motorcycles and have been on bikes from a fairly young age . Just because I knew how to ride doesn't mean I understood how to ride . I took the motorcycle safety course before it was manditory just for some education . I want to do the same when it comes to my boat.


Take a basic boating course from the Coast Guard Auxillary and then practice your skills with someone who knows what he/she is doing especially outside the pass. Study waves, wind and currents and how your boat reacts to change. No matter how much you read about it, a change in weather can throw even the most experienced captains.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://theadvocate.com/news/1540881...-to-partially-capsized-boat-rescued-wednesday


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

MrFish said:


> http://theadvocate.com/news/1540881...-to-partially-capsized-boat-rescued-wednesday


Wow. My sympathy goes out to the families but that could have very easily been avoided. And seatow can't help you when your John boat is capsized. Anyone thinking of ever attempting this needs to sell their boat and stick to pier fishing


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out this morning 2 to 4 ft seas heard the coast guard on 16, 3 people in the water from overturned boat, no life jackets on. Off of dauphin island. Never heard the results.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

When I was in my early 20,s I used to take a 20 ft mako out to Charles rock out of f Freeport Texas. 52 miles from the jetties. One day a freak storm blew up. It was during a popular local kingfish tourney. 6 boats were sunk that day. Including a big Viking. Several lives were lost. We battled waves up to 12 feet for hours to get home. Never again did I go past the sight of land in a small boat. It can happen very fast without warning. Keep doing it and we will probably see you on the news one day.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Sealark, I am just curious. When you heard the Coast Guard, was that a pan pan?
I am mostly a bay fisherman with an 18 foot jon boat. So even a good chop on the bay keeps me out of the water. I m out on only the good days, so I have never heard a pan pan. 
Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WannaBay said:


> Sealark, I am just curious. When you heard the Coast Guard, was that a pan pan?
> I am mostly a bay fisherman with an 18 foot jon boat. So even a good chop on the bay keeps me out of the water. I m out on only the good days, so I have never heard a pan pan.
> Thanks


Cant remember just remember it was the coast guard on 16 reporting it. Never heard any results. I came in shortly after report was heard.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks again, sealark. As I say, it was just a curious question. My current boat doesn't even have a radio on it, but my older Sundance skiff did. And I and as I remember from OUPV class, the CG would like it operable and on at all times on the water...(BTW- I have never chartered in salt water, only have my captain's license as a lifestyle thing, and a future possibility thing... definitely not going to try to make a living with charters.)
Thank you for your knowledgeable posts, this is not the first question I have thought to ask you... maybe more later!


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

I've a 19' Cape Horn. Trolled 1/2 way to Cuba once from Key West. Regularly go to the Edge. I'd like to have a bigger boat of course, but $$$. My Cape is solid and unsinkable. My motor new and maintained. I carry VHF and SPOT, and always a sea anchor just in case I get stranded, it will keep my bow into the waves. Sure it's still a gamble, but so is driving your car without seatbelts, or getting on that Harley. You gotta live man, but maybe leave the kids at home you are going out offshore like that


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

cloring said:


> I've a 19' Cape Horn. Trolled 1/2 way to Cuba once from Key West. Regularly go to the Edge. I'd like to have a bigger boat of course, but $$$. My Cape is solid and unsinkable. My motor new and maintained. I carry VHF and SPOT, and always a sea anchor just in case I get stranded, it will keep my bow into the waves. Sure it's still a gamble, but so is driving your car without seatbelts, or getting on that Harley. You gotta live man, but maybe leave the kids at home you are going out offshore like that


You can "live" without taking unecessary risks that put yourself and other people in danger. It's kinda selfish really, but I know I won't change your mind. For what it's worth, I don't mind the guys who ride Harley's with no helmets. There are a lot of folks out there that can use those organs...


----------

